# New Coder Looking For Positions.



## edensde194135 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm currently preparing for the CPC certification exam on 08/04/2012. I was wondering where would be good oportunities for me to get job experience either before passing exam or after? I live in the Roanoke, VA. area.


----------



## kml1764 (Jun 29, 2012)

edensde194135 said:


> I'm currently preparing for the CPC certification exam on 08/04/2012. I was wondering where would be good oportunities for me to get job experience either before passing exam or after? I live in the Roanoke, VA. area.



I would suggest that you start putting in resumes and direct them towards entry level front office positions.  Get your foot in the door.  Get yourself involved with the local AAPC chapter and start networking.  Good luck on your exam!


----------

